# Homebrew: get IRONFALL from 3DS eShop before Nintendo takes it down, it's free



## RagnarokSam (Aug 3, 2015)

Woah, this could be good...


----------



## loco365 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nintendo hasn't pulled it yet!? Damn they're slow to the punch.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 3, 2015)

It's not actually on any firmware, because the game won't launch on a system below 9.5. So for once, it's firmware 9.5 and *up*.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 3, 2015)

Downloaded it, now to wait and hope it gets an updated CFW working on n3DS


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

endoverend said:


> It's not actually on any firmware, because the game won't launch on a system below 9.5. So for once, it's firmware 9.5 and *up*.


Is that totally true? No workarounds? If so, I'll edit the first post to reflect that information.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 3, 2015)

Do we download the update, too?  Dumb question, I think not, right?

*Edit: *Just read on Reddit that you can download 1.1 and it won't hurt.  But, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## astropancakes (Aug 3, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Do we download the update, too?  Dumb question, I think not, right?


I think Smealum has a tweet where he says it doesn't matter if you download the update or not.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Do we download the update, too?  Dumb question, I think not, right?


You can delete the update if you end up not needing it via data management or what have you.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Nintendo hasn't pulled it yet!? Damn they're slow to the punch.


That's because he hasn't _done_ anything yet. Nothing has been released, thus there's no reason to pull it, nor any proof that he has done anything. There's no videos, no real pictures, nothing, just a twitter post. If Nintendo pulls it now and say, nothing happens and he releases nothing, they look the fools who fell for an empty threat.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 3, 2015)

So, now people can run homebrew on the 3DS on any firmware?  Even if one is running 9.9.0-26U?  What??


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 3, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> So, now people can run homebrew on the 3DS on any firmware?  Even if one is running 9.9.0-26U?  What??


Well, that was already possible with Ninjhax 2.0.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 3, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's because he hasn't _done_ anything yet. Nothing has been released, thus there's no reason to pull it, nor any proof that he has done anything. There's no videos, no real pictures, nothing, just a twitter post. If Nintendo pulls it now and say, nothing happens and he releases nothing, they look the fools who fell for an empty threat.


They pulled eshop ninja less than 24 hours after the first ninjhax announcement.
https://vine.co/v/O5LZ32XtQe7
http://nintendoeverything.com/cubic-ninja-pulled-from-the-japanese-eshop-as-3ds-homebrew-approaches/
(pulled before nh release on 21st)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> So, now people can run homebrew on the 3DS on any firmware?  Even if one is running 9.9.0-26U?  What??


Nobody can do anything with anything yet. That's why I haven't jumped all over this. There is an incredible lack of information regarding what anybody may be able to do. All we know is that it apparently provides homebrew, and based on experience from others who can't launch it, it apparently only works on 9.5+. That is the extent of the information gleaned from a Tweet and people downloading the game.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Nobody can do anything with anything yet. That's why I haven't jumped all over this. There is an incredible lack of information regarding what anybody may be able to do. All we know is that it apparently provides homebrew, and based on experience from others who can't launch it, it apparently only works on 9.5+. That is the extent of the information gleaned from a Tweet and people downloading the game.


Alright, thanks for the clarification.  Then basically, we know nothing but bare bones and just hypothetical stuff about it.  Still interesting, though.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 3, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Is that totally true? No workarounds? If so, I'll edit the first post to reflect that information.


From what I've read digging around in the thread, there are no workarounds. Unless you install some kind of cryptofixed CIA which doesn't exist yet to my knowledge.

Edit: there might be a very long and arduous workaround, but since this hasn't been released yet no one can confirm whether or not it works.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

endoverend said:


> From what I've read digging around in the thread, there are no workarounds. Unless you install some kind of cryptofixed CIA which doesn't exist yet to my knowledge.
> 
> Edit: there might be a very long and arduous workaround, but since this hasn't been released yet no one can confirm whether or not it works.


I went ahead and updated the first post with the relevant information. Thanks for confirming it.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2015)

zoogie said:


> They pulled eshop ninja less than 24 hours after the first ninjhax announcement.
> https://vine.co/v/O5LZ32XtQe7
> http://nintendoeverything.com/cubic-ninja-pulled-from-the-japanese-eshop-as-3ds-homebrew-approaches/
> (pulled before nh release on 21st)


Then Nintendo is asleep at the wheel with this one


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Then Nintendo is asleep at the wheel with this one


To be fair, he announced that on November 18th, in the middle of the week. I don't know how NoA operates, but most businesses either take the weekend off completely, or really slow down during the weekend hours. smea waited until Friday evening to announce this one. I'd expect Nintendo to pounce on it by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 3, 2015)

What about using Ironfall on Rxtools/Gateway emunand? Would it be fine to download through there?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> What about using Ironfall on Rxtools/Gateway emunand? Would it be fine to download through there?


I'm just curious why it would matter. I mean, you already have a solution for everything 3DS related. This is more an alternative for people over 9.2 than anything else.


----------



## Volttekka (Aug 3, 2015)

Not sure if it's relevant, but I just tried this and there already was a system update waiting for me


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

Volttekka said:


> Not sure if it's relevant, but I just tried this and there already was a system update waiting for me


Were you already on 9.9.0-26U?


----------



## loco365 (Aug 3, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's because he hasn't _done_ anything yet. Nothing has been released, thus there's no reason to pull it, nor any proof that he has done anything. There's no videos, no real pictures, nothing, just a twitter post. If Nintendo pulls it now and say, nothing happens and he releases nothing, they look the fools who fell for an empty threat.


Well, considering smealum has already released haxx before, as well as other exploits, I'd take his word with more than just a grain of salt.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Well, considering smealum has already released haxx before, as well as other exploits, I'd take his word with more than just a grain of salt.


Someone mentioned before how quickly Nintendo removed the last one. I haven't fallowed much for the 3DS hacking scene, so I was unaware of how fast they removed the game from the eShop. But someone also pointed out that since it's the weekend, they might not actually be in the office right now to monitor this activity.
Or maybe Nintendo is just asleep at the wheel.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 3, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Someone mentioned before how quickly Nintendo removed the last one. I haven't fallowed much for the 3DS hacking scene, so I was unaware of how fast they removed the game from the eShop. But someone also pointed out that since it's the weekend, they might not actually be in the office right now to monitor this activity.
> Or maybe Nintendo is just asleep at the wheel.


The last time something happened on this scale was the DSi, but they mentioned the titles at the same time that the haxx software was also released, so a pulldown was imminent. While Cubic Ninja was taken down rather quickly from the Japanese eShop, Ninjhax was very close to a reveal if memory serves.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 3, 2015)

I honestly think that the different regions are responsible for their own eshops. That would explain why jpn CN was pulled so quick -- it was revealed on a weekday while japanese employees were at work while smealum this time revealed ironfall at the beginning of a weekend, when NOA stiffs were playing golf. He followed Wololo's sage advice.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 3, 2015)

It will be pulled tomorrow for sure.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 3, 2015)

Dartz150 said:


> It will be pulled tomorrow for sure.


I was going to mention that tomorrow was a holiday, but that's Canada and not the US. Yeah, get it while you can.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 3, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I was going to mention that tomorrow was a holiday, but that's Canada and not the US. Yeah, get it while you can.


_Civic Holiday_.  I didn't even know that existed, and yet, I'm Canadian.  LOL.


----------



## andzalot55 (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow just got itfor my2DS sysNAND 9.2 and it only works on fm 9.5 and above. I cri evrytime.


----------



## duwen (Aug 3, 2015)

zoogie said:


> I honestly think that the different regions are responsible for their own eshops. That would explain why jpn CN was pulled so quick -- it was revealed on a weekday while japanese employees were at work while smealum this time revealed ironfall at the beginning of a weekend, when NOA stiffs were playing golf. He followed Wololo's sage advice.



Worth noting that Ironfall has never been available on the Japanese e-shop... this may also have something to do with it getting left up.
It's also worth pointing out that, technically, Ironfall is a 'freemium' title - ie. there's not a great deal of playability without forking out for the actual content (which, at the price point it's on eshop for, virtually makes it a retail title).


----------



## asnka (Aug 3, 2015)

I just grabbed Ironfall. but saw there is a 1.1 update...I shouldn't grab that right?


----------



## CitizenSnips (Aug 3, 2015)

asnka said:


> I just grabbed Ironfall. but saw there is a 1.1 update...I shouldn't grab that right?


It doesn't matter,  I believe Smealum said that you can get it if you want


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 3, 2015)

asnka said:


> I just grabbed Ironfall. but saw there is a 1.1 update...I shouldn't grab that right?


It's optional.  I inquired about that just a few posts above on the first page.


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 3, 2015)

having to update console i have (worth it or not)


----------



## zoogie (Aug 3, 2015)

sanoblue said:


> having to update console i have (worth it or not)


if firmware > 9.2 worth it
else
not worth it


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 3, 2015)

8.1 just found rxtools


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Aug 3, 2015)

if im on 9.4 should i upgrade to get this?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

IpsoFact0 said:


> if im on 9.4 should i upgrade to get this?


If you want homebrew and whatever else it could bring for free, yes. Upgrade. Otherwise there is currently nothing waiting for you over 9.2.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Aug 3, 2015)

Will that even be a thing for EmuNAND users with <9.3 SysNAND? But we aren't in a hurry anyway, there's always CIA installation.


----------



## migles (Aug 3, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> That's because he hasn't _done_ anything yet. Nothing has been released, thus there's no reason to pull it, nor any proof that he has done anything. There's no videos, no real pictures, nothing, just a twitter post. If Nintendo pulls it now and say, nothing happens and he releases nothing, they look the fools who fell for an empty threat.


imagine nontiendo releasing a big tittle like new zelda, smea makes a prank, says he found exploit, imagine the money lost nintendo had if they removed it from the store lelelel


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 3, 2015)

migles said:


> imagine nontiendo releasing a big tittle like new zelda, smea makes a prank, says he found exploit, imagine the money lost nintendo had if they removed it from the store lelelel


One thing for sure, retail copies will be sold out in mere hours and pop up on Ebay for 80€/$.


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 3, 2015)

Downloading now from eShop EU


----------



## migles (Aug 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> One thing for sure, retail copies will be sold out in mere hours and pop up on Ebay for 80€/$.


nintendo could make some money with the wii u if they did that...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'm just curious why it would matter. I mean, you already have a solution for everything 3DS related. This is more an alternative for people over 9.2 than anything else.



Well this possibly means cubic ninja wouldn't be needed everytime you wanted to boot home brew launcher..... Right?


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 3, 2015)

Downloaded it and now I wait


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 3, 2015)

Restored my NAND, spoofed eshop. Downloaded. Back to offline 9.2 I go.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 3, 2015)

Just downloaded it. Hopefully it won't require Cubic Ninja at all, since I won't have any spare money until October ;-;


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 3, 2015)

So, is this in the jp eshop?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> So, is this in the jp eshop?


No. The game never released in Japan.


----------



## nasune (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm not sure what's going on, but I have tried a converted .3ds version which works on 9.4 gateway emunand (eur). (I took the free campaign part, and it booted the level just fine).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

nasune said:


> I'm not sure what's going on, but I have tried a converted .3ds version which works on 9.4 gateway emunand (eur). (I took the free campaign part, and it booted the level just fine).


Honestly, I have no idea what the deal with Ironfall running is. The "DOWNLOAD IRONFALL NOW" or whatever thread is a mess I can't be bothered to dig through. I just know this much about Ironhax and its relevance:
1) It will apparently offer a free homebrew solution to anybody who doesn't already have access to one and is primarily directed at those over 9.2.
2) It is only useful for those over 9.2. Anybody 9.2 or below likely already has invested in other options that do everything they want, or at the least they have plenty of access to various options. Being able to run the Ironfall access point would really just be for novelty, and I can't see the point in people doing so much work to accomplish that novelty.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 3, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Honestly, I have no idea what the deal with Ironfall running is. The "DOWNLOAD IRONFALL NOW" or whatever thread is a mess I can't be bothered to dig through. I just know this much about Ironhax and its relevance:
> 1) It will apparently offer a free homebrew solution to anybody who doesn't already have access to one and is primarily directed at those over 9.2.
> 2) It is only useful for those over 9.2. Anybody 9.2 or below likely already has invested in other options that do everything they want, or at the least they have plenty of access to various options. Being able to run the Ironfall access point would really just be for novelty, and I can't see the point in people doing so much work to accomplish that novelty.


Hopefully it will be sooner but we will know soon how it works


----------



## andzalot55 (Aug 3, 2015)

I got it on my sysNAND 9.2 but since people are saying it doesn't work with 9.2 and under, should I delete the game?


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 3, 2015)

People who have access to the eShop, even with a firmware below 9.5, are able to play Ironfall for the record.  Same for people who have the .cia version of the game.  

One of my 3DSes is firmware 9.2 and it's able to run the game just fine.


----------



## andzalot55 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> People who have access to the eShop, even with a firmware below 9.5, are able to play Ironfall for the record.  Same for people who have the .cia version of the game.
> 
> One of my 3DSes is firmware 9.2 and it's able to run the game just fine.


It was reported that it won't run on 9.2 and under though I have not launch the game yet on mine.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> It was reported that it won't run on 9.2 and under though I have not launch the game yet on mine.


The key word there is "reported". If people are accomplishing running the game under 9.5, clearly the reports weren't entirely accurate.

I invite any reporters to update the first post with the most relevant information you have. At the same time, keep in mind that the exploit only really matters for those over 9.2, so those rocking CFW and emuNAND setups probably already know what they can and can't do.


----------



## driverdis (Aug 3, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> People who have access to the eShop, even with a firmware below 9.5, are able to play Ironfall for the record.  Same for people who have the .cia version of the game.
> 
> One of my 3DSes is firmware 9.2 and it's able to run the game just fine.



My 9.0 3DS will not run the game [legit from eshop] (with or without update) unless I boot 9.9 emunand (gateway or rxmode). It gets stuck on the nintendo 3ds logo (in sysnand, devmode sysnand, and rxmode sysnand)


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 3, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> It was reported that it won't run on 9.2 and under though I have not launch the game yet on mine.


Nah, doesn't launch on 9.2 sysnand Hangs on 3ds logo


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 3, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> At the same time, keep in mind that the exploit only really matters for those over 9.2, so those rocking CFW and emuNAND setups probably already know what they can and can't do.


While it will obviously be MORE useful to those over 9.2, think about this.  Gateway users don't have a decent way to run GBA games and the available emulators aren't that great.  That is in addition to having to use a cart to boot into Gateway mode.  

A lot of methods to boot into CFW require Cubic Ninja or OoT(w/tool) especially on the n3DS.  Unless I'm forgetting something I don't think there's a method right now to get CFW on a n3DS without needing a physical game to insert every time.  And assuming that Ironhax works in emuNAND 9.5 or higher, then it will be a way to get a custom firmware without needing Cubic Ninja or OoT every time.

For example... I load up my n3DS.  Boot into my 9.5 emuNAND using Gateway, then use Ironhax to load up the homebrew channel to play emulators.  Beautiful.  
That is assuming it would work like that.  We need more information first but theoretically it sounds great.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 3, 2015)

migles said:


> nintendo could make some money with the wii u if they did that...


They already do. Ever heard of Amiibo's? xD
Thigs get sold out in hours and pop up overpriced on E-Bay.


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Aug 3, 2015)

is it still up? any what exactly will be done with new to the hacking scene


----------



## zoogie (Aug 3, 2015)

IpsoFact0 said:


> is it still up? any what exactly will be done with new to the hacking scene


Still up. You can have full cfw with backups up to 9.2, afterwards up to 9.9, user mode homebrew with cubic ninja.
Smea's trying to make it easier to use the latter, maybe without cubic ninja, or at least only needing it once.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 3, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> People who have access to the eShop, even with a firmware below 9.5, are able to play Ironfall for the record.  Same for people who have the .cia version of the game.
> 
> One of my 3DSes is firmware 9.2 and it's able to run the game just fine.


Without firmlaunchhax?


----------



## andzalot55 (Aug 3, 2015)

Well just tried it on my 2DS sysNAND 9.2 and it just stays at the 3DS loading screen. QQ


----------



## Wekker (Aug 3, 2015)

I can't find it on the EU eshop, anyone got good search keyword?


----------



## CitizenSnips (Aug 3, 2015)

i just type in iron and it comes up, but it may be down in EU


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 3, 2015)

My mistake people, it turns out it does just hang on my 9.2 console but it runs on my 9.9 one.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 3, 2015)

https://twitter.com/smealum/status/628308513048039424
Ironhax seems to have all features of Ninjhax 2.0


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 3, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> No. The game never released in Japan.


So, then no point in getting excited. Big breakthrough though. Oo


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Youll still need cubic ninja etc. right.. so no use for me I guess??

Also to download this on sysnand u need most update firmware.. so u cant acces eshop..

Or download on emunand??


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 3, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> While it will obviously be MORE useful to those over 9.2, think about this.  Gateway users don't have a decent way to run GBA games and the available emulators aren't that great.  That is in addition to having to use a cart to boot into Gateway mode.
> 
> A lot of methods to boot into CFW require Cubic Ninja or OoT(w/tool) especially on the n3DS.  Unless I'm forgetting something I don't think there's a method right now to get CFW on a n3DS without needing a physical game to insert every time.  And assuming that Ironhax works in emuNAND 9.5 or higher, then it will be a way to get a custom firmware without needing Cubic Ninja or OoT every time.
> 
> ...


Or you can just use Cubic Ninja for Ninjhax with pasta CFW and if for some reason you need Emunand you just run Gateway from a Cubic Ninja CIA .


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 3, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Or you can just use Cubic Ninja for Ninjhax with pasta CFW and if for some reason you need Emunand you just run Gateway from a Cubic Ninja CIA .


Yup, but think about people who dont have cubic ninja but do have a gateway. Rumors are going around that you wont need cubic ninja for this exploit, or if you do you only need it once. That will still make it more convenient and cost effective IF it works out in the way I mentioned.


----------



## T3GZdev (Aug 4, 2015)

great news for the 3DS/new3DS homebrew community. but i also feel bad for the devs.
ironfall invasion probably isn't the best game of its genre but it's the one fps/gears of war/online/teamdeathmatch/freeforall type game we have for 3DS lol. no other seems to exist on the console.

if nintendo pulls this i & many other people who have it will still have you cope but.
wouldn't be any other game like it on eshop & would suck for the indie dev to suddenly have their game taken down.

hopefully it stays up id feel better. tho i have a physical copy of cubic ninja so i dont need to use my digital copy of ironfall lol.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 4, 2015)

T3GZdev said:


> great news for the 3DS/new3DS homebrew community. but i also feel bad for the devs.
> ironfall invasion probably isn't the best game of its genre but it's the one fps/gears of war/online/teamdeathmatch/freeforall type game we have for 3DS lol. no other seems to exist on the console.
> 
> if nintendo pulls this i & many other people who have it will still have you cope but.
> ...


Doubt this will hurt them that much. Their intitial sales (the heaviest) has long passed; and even if it does get taken down, I'm sure it'll be back up in a couple of weeks once they submit a fixed exefs.

Keep in mind this is also a lot of free publicity for the game!


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 4, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Keep in mind also this is also a lot of free publicity for the game!


Oh yeah it is!  Smealum even says that he likes the game and that if we want we should get the update so that we can play it online.


----------



## Shawn ShyGuy (Aug 4, 2015)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Youll still need cubic ninja etc. right.. so no use for me I guess??
> 
> Also to download this on sysnand u need most update firmware.. so u cant acces eshop..
> 
> Or download on emunand??


You don't need anything besides Ironfall: Invasion off the eShop (fo' free!) for this. If you're running 9.2 and you're using Ninjhax, disregard Ironhax. But if you're like me and you were late to the "get ninjhax b4 9.3" party, update to the most recent firmware, install Ironfall and then wait for Smea to update us. Make sure to stay on 9.9, too


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 4, 2015)

Shawn ShyGuy said:


> You don't need anything besides Ironfall: Invasion off the eShop (fo' free!) for this. If you're running 9.2 and you're using Ninjhax, disregard Ironhax. But if you're like me and you were late to the "get ninjhax b4 9.3" party, update to the most recent firmware, install Ironfall and then wait for Smea to update us. Make sure to stay on 9.9, too


I heard you need the full version of something which costs money


----------



## Shawn ShyGuy (Aug 4, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I heard you need the full version of something which costs money


There's a paid version of Ironfall. You don't need it though.


			
				Smea" said:
			
		

> everyone interested in 3DS homebrew should get IRONFALL from the eshop for FREE ! tell all your friends, please RT !


----------



## CitizenSnips (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah i was worried about that then i thought because he said free that we wouldn't need it.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Aug 4, 2015)

Shawn ShyGuy said:


> You don't need anything besides Ironfall: Invasion off the eShop (fo' free!) for this. If you're running 9.2 and you're using Ninjhax, disregard Ironhax. But if you're like me and you were late to the "get ninjhax b4 9.3" party, update to the most recent firmware, install Ironfall and then wait for Smea to update us. Make sure to stay on 9.9, too



Thing is, I don't have cubic ninja. so I don't wanna risk updating to 9.9 sysnand
Also im using 4.1 sysnand if I update to 9.9 gateway stop work??


----------



## Shubshub (Aug 4, 2015)

Smealum has said that Cubic Ninja/Zelda Will not be Recquired this has been 100% Confirmed check his twitter


----------



## Yoshi9288 (Aug 4, 2015)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Thing is, I don't have cubic ninja. so I don't wanna risk updating to 9.9 sysnand
> Also im using 4.1 sysnand if I update to 9.9 gateway stop work??



The Gateway runs only from 4.x to Firmware 9.2. If you update to 9.3  or higher you will loose the Capabillity to use the Gateway.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 4, 2015)

Is there any way for me to spoof my eshop version on my 9.2U 2DS, without the need for OoT3D or Cubic Ninja? No Sky3DS or Gateway here either, only the 9.2Uweb exploit at my disposal.


----------



## petspeed (Aug 4, 2015)

I just tried to run Ironfall on my GW EmuNAND 9.4 and it worked fine. Is that because of some GW patches or do the game actually run on 9.4?


----------



## Zonark (Aug 4, 2015)

Does anyone know if we need the update to the game? the 1.1 update that is available on eshop


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2015)

How come this hasn't been posted yet? This is huge!


----------



## petspeed (Aug 4, 2015)

Zonark said:


> Does anyone know if we need the update to the game? the 1.1 update that is available on eshop


The exploit will Work both with and without the update.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 4, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Just downloaded it. Hopefully it won't require Cubic Ninja at all, since I won't have any spare money until October ;-;


I AM A WIZARD

So happy it won't require any hardware. Homebrew, here I come! 

Can anyone suggest me some good homebrew games and emulators in a private message please? I wanna be ready for the release :3


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like those punks at Nintendo Life have reported this hack and the anti-homebrew SJWs are in full force. Well that's a kick to the crotch, now Nintendo will really try to remove the game 

I wish the games that have exploits were kept secret until they were released or didn't end up on the front page of gaming sites for Nintendo to read because now, they will release another shitty "stability" update


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 4, 2015)

I updated the original post.  But according to Smealum, we will NOT need Cubic Ninja or Ocarina of Time for this exploit!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> How come this hasn't been posted yet? This is huge!
> View attachment 22538


hnnng this is making me want to update my N3ds


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 4, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> How come this hasn't been posted yet? This is huge!
> View attachment 22538


We were all sleeping I suppose!  When I woke up, I saw the tweet and immediately edited the OP.  I'm in the process of writing a follow up article when Ironhax is actually released explaining what it is and how to use it, followed by a video tutorial.  

So I'm personally on the edge of my seat!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Looks like those punks at Nintendo Life have reported this hack and the anti-homebrew SJWs are in full force. Well that's a kick to the crotch, now Nintendo will really try to remove the game
> 
> I wish the games that have exploits were kept secret until they were released or didn't end up on the front page of gaming sites for Nintendo to read because now, they will release another shitty "stability" update


The game is still up (last I checked) and people are still able to download it because nothing has been released. This has been giving people who are interested in homebrews plenty of time to download this game before the release of the exploit. Right now Nintendo doesn't know what the exploit is and thus has nothing to fix yet. Everyone is basically just waiting to see what happens.
This is actually a good thing.
Edit: Plus Nintendo is more than likely watching his twitter more than they are GBATemp.


----------



## amback (Aug 5, 2015)

is it still up on the eshop?


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Aug 5, 2015)

why wouldn't they take it down yet after all this time...seems kinda fishyy


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 5, 2015)

IpsoFact0 said:


> why wouldn't they take it down yet after all this time...seems kinda fishyy


Because smealum can claim anything or anyone for that matter as a scare tactic to get something pulled. Until there is proof that there is an exploit they cannot act on anything.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



amback said:


> is it still up on the eshop?


Yes get it while you can.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 5, 2015)

Sweet! A cubic ninja-less 2.0 method. It's not kernel hacks but at least I won't need to take the gateway out over and over again . for homebrew... Well for non pasta related items ; 3


----------



## Risingdawn (Aug 5, 2015)

Could anyone point me to what this could allow, I have no 3ds hack knowledge and tbh mine is largely gathering dust.

I was thinking of getting a new3DSxl just for xenonblade and the circle pad to get back into MH4.

Will this hack allow backup launching, if so I will pick up a new 3DSxl before the game gets taken down.

If not I won't bother.


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 5, 2015)

Risingdawn said:


> Could anyone point me to what this could allow, I have no 3ds hack knowledge and tbh mine is largely gathering dust.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a new3DSxl just for xenonblade and the circle pad to get back into MH4.
> 
> ...


This will give you access to the homebrew channel which will let you play user developed apps (I believe there's one that lets you get unlimited Play Coins and one that lets you access Facebook in a way) but it will also allow you access to emulators for NES, SNES, and GBA.  There might be more.  This will not let you play backups of 3DS games.  For that you need a either a Sky3DS or a 9.2 or lower system with either custom firmware or a Gateway card.


----------



## Risingdawn (Aug 5, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> This will give you access to the homebrew channel which will let you play user developed apps (I believe there's one that lets you get unlimited Play Coins and one that lets you access Facebook in a way) but it will also allow you access to emulators for NES, SNES, and GBA.  There might be more.  This will not let you play backups of 3DS games.  For that you need a either a Sky3DS or a 9.2 or lower system with either custom firmware or a Gateway card.


Thanks Ericzander I wouldn't really play emulator's on a portable and I buy any game's that I actually want so Gateway etc have never appealed so I think I will stick with my 3dsxl for now, play around with some homebrew on that and then upgrade to a new xl when final fantasy explorer's comes out


----------



## flo (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't have a 3DS yet , can i make an account on PC and grab the game in my download list ? I have a Wii if that matters


----------



## driverdis (Aug 5, 2015)

flo said:


> I don't have a 3DS yet , can i make an account on PC and grab the game in my download list ? I have a Wii if that matters



No. Since this is not a Sony or Microsoft product, as such, it has no sort of download queuing system.
With Nintendo, No 3DS = No Download.

It is disappointing to see Nintendo have a nice digital shop but then to have their account systems about as nice as Xbox Live was on the original Xbox when you go to buy and download the Halo 2 DLC maps or the ToeJam & Earl III DLC.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 5, 2015)

flo said:


> I don't have a 3DS yet , can i make an account on PC and grab the game in my download list ? I have a Wii if that matters


No. You can't even access eShop from a PC.
EDIT: Ninja'd!


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 5, 2015)

driverdis said:


> No. This is not a Sony or Microsoft product, as such, *it has no resemblance to anything that makes sense in 2015.*


FTFY.  As a Nintendo fan stuff like this drives me bananas.


----------



## SirAileron (Aug 5, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> FTFY.  As a Nintendo fan stuff like this drives me bananas.


That must be why so many Donkey Kong games got released in such a short time.


----------



## Gallito (Aug 6, 2015)

Just an update, it is still available in the eShop.  Just downloaded it.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 6, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> FTFY.  As a Nintendo fan stuff like this drives me bananas.


Honestly though, @flo would be in the same predicament with Sony/Microsoft because having a game on your account != having it on your system. Sony has shown they can and will stop downloads even after you've purchased them if the game is a security risk.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2015)

Something new has been shown!
https://vine.co/v/ewaAjwMagFv


----------



## WaffleWafer (Aug 6, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Something new has been shown!
> https://vine.co/v/ewaAjwMagFv


ugh. that's sooo 8 hours ago. lolol


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2015)

WaffleWafer said:


> ugh. that's sooo 8 hours ago. lolol


Am I so 2000andlate?
I am trying to keep this page up to date since it's "official" news page and not the other page.


----------



## putamierda (Aug 6, 2015)

So... If I have a new3ds and a gateway, would this potentially help me install the mset exploit without Zelda or Cubic and use happily Gateway forever?


----------



## greatwizard (Aug 7, 2015)

putamierda said:


> So... If I have a new3ds and a gateway, would this potentially help me install the mset exploit without Zelda or Cubic and use happily Gateway forever?


Potentially yes if gateway team stole (=derive for their cards) smealun progress about this hack


----------



## fafaffy (Aug 7, 2015)

putamierda said:


> So... If I have a new3ds and a gateway, would this potentially help me install the mset exploit without Zelda or Cubic and use happily Gateway forever?


If you can somehow manage to get and run this game in <=9.2 fw, then yes (hint: game only runs on 9.5+). Otherwise, no gateway; this is not a kernel/arm9/whatever hack which allows piracy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 12, 2015)

that's all folks it's gone


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 12, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's all folks it's gone


Is it off of the American eShop too?  I know it's been taken off of the European one.  I'll edit the OP.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 14, 2015)

in another thread they say it's gone from both regions


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 14, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> in another thread they say it's gone from both regions


In the US, both the game and the update are gone, but in the EU only the game is gone, its 1.1 update is still available.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2015)

Yup, Nintendo went full wussy and pulled the game  Too bad people can't dump the demo ROM and "accidentally" leak it on the internet.


----------



## Meteor7 (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, I managed to get Ironfall before it was pulled; what's the next step if I want to use this exploit?


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 16, 2015)

Meteor7 said:


> Well, I managed to get Ironfall before it was pulled; what's the next step if I want to use this exploit?


Wait for smea's instructions!


----------



## Meteor7 (Aug 17, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Wait for smea's instructions!



Can do.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 17, 2015)

Makes me glad I've had both Ironfall and YouTube on my N3DS for a while now, before these announcements.


----------

